# Walmart -- Halloween 2016



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I like Lil Sweet , I wish she was a full doll and not just half and I think she should be more like 30 something dollars instead of 50 something but overall she could be set up pretty creepy.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The vampire bust is pretty cool. So far, I have kept myself from buying the Home Goods busts because of their size (and storage issues). So this one might be just the right size.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paint hear you about the size of the HG busts which I have collected a few of over the years. Let's just say they don't slip under the bed . 

I don't look at Walmart online very often. Bought a prop from them a number of years back to pick up locally. Seem to think they will do sales on halloween though so if people are nice enough to post a heads up, maybe a good time to pick up some things if you can wait.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I like Design Toscano too, that vampire is a cool bust but when compared to the price of Home Goods, it is steep. Big Lots used to sell awesome mini busts that were equally creepy and detailed for only a few dollars. Here are two of them: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monsters-Cr...038842?hash=item1eb387c6fa:g:mVIAAOSwepZXSjwg, I have the Bride, I used to have a Frankenstein too but my roomates cat at the time knocked it over and it was a casualty


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm creepin' & needin' on that vampire bust!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Walmart has always been second to Target to me, but I'm excited to see what they have this year!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the Nosferatu bust, and I like him a lot. I got mine from Toscano when they had free shipping. He's only $24.95 on their site-- quite a bit cheaper than WM. He's about a foot high. 
I will check out the WM stuff, though. I ordered at least one thing from them last year, shipped to the nearest store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ooojen said:


> I have the Nosferatu bust, and I like him a lot. I got mine from Toscano when they had free shipping. He's only $24.95 on their site-- quite a bit cheaper than WM. He's about a foot high.
> I will check out the WM stuff, though. I ordered at least one thing from them last year, shipped to the nearest store.


Interestingly if you don't want to order 2 busts at DT, the cost for him is 24.95 (less btw if you order 2 from DT) and with shipping it comes to 32.90. The exact cost of ordering him at Walmart but since Wayfair is selling the bust thru Walmart's site (drop shipped apparently) there's an additional shipping charge of 4.99 on top of what DT would charge for shipping. The bust is not available to pick up at Walmart. I kind of hate all these places that are selling other's mdse through their sites, trying to mimic eBay or amazon, most collecting a few bucks for their website use and exposure. BTW I have the Welcome bat sign they show on the DT site and it's really nice. Would make a nice combo setting.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH! They have my Creature Wall Walker!! Off to check for cheaper price on him!! Oooooo Amazon has him cheaper & with free shipping!!

Interesting they have Design Toscano stuff, but not really any cheaper than Toscano. I also like that they have those repro vintage Beistle things, only I don't need 48 sets of those cats @ $120+.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> GAH! They have my Creature Wall Walker!! Off to check for cheaper price on him!! Oooooo Amazon has him cheaper & with free shipping!!
> 
> Interesting they have Design Toscano stuff, but not really any cheaper than Toscano. I also like that they have those repro vintage Beistle things, only I don't need 48 sets of those cats @ $120+.


what kind of creature is it ?? the universal creatures? I love the creature from the black lagoon the best for some reason.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> what kind of creature is it ?? the universal creatures? I love the creature from the black lagoon the best for some reason.


Yes, the Creature from the Black Lagoon. Here's the Amazon link:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A21RNIK9GMQ4ZG

Here's a link to the Funko Creature just cause:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3G21DXVXHGDQV


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes ! I love that Creature, I've been looking at it for awhile I just don't really have a place for it. I didn't know until now that it was meant to hang on the wall, I thought it was a floor thing. I saw some pics of it coming out of the wall with fish net behind/around it that looked good. 
I have the cute little funko pop, I collect them in a sick kinda way ( spend waaaay too much money) and have all the universal monsters, they are so cute.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess what you can order is a world of difference for what you see on display at the store. At our local stores it is
all child related smiling ghosts and pumpkins.... costumes and such. I will check out the links and see what else can be
ordered. Thanks.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought lil sweet today but not from Walmart. I actually got her on Amazon and somehow even though she wasn't part of Prime Day I some how got a discount and she ended up only costing me 38 bucks ( that is including shipping) so now I'm anxious to see if she is creepy or a dud. Even without todays discount she can be found cheaper on Amazon than on Walmart , about 41 bucks including shipping.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

I got Sweet Lil Vengence last year. I was also disappointed that she was not a full doll for the price, but she grew on me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lbc said:


> I got Sweet Lil Vengence last year. I was also disappointed that she was not a full doll for the price, but she grew on me.
> 
> View attachment 281890
> 
> ...


Oh good, I hope I feel the same way. How does she stand? I guess what I mean what is at the bottom of her ? can she stand on her own , does she have a poll and stand ? Do you have anymore pictures ( bigger, my eyes are failing) would love to see them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

She looks like how I feel every morning that isn't Saturday or Sunday!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> She looks like how I feel every morning that isn't Saturday or Sunday!!


Isn't that the truth ! I even have similar hair lol I'm going to put her with my scary carrie and maybe that crazy looking girl stabbing the jack o lantern from Spirit.


----------



## MrSkeletonpants (Aug 4, 2016)

*Walmart Halloween 2016*

I wonder what will happen....


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

They usually have a couple of good things. We will see this year.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Right now we have fall merchandise and candy corn.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Please god don't have anything good Walmart. Home Depot cleaned me out. :-(


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Spent more at Wal-Mart than any other place I think last year. They killed me with their tombstone bundles.


----------



## TheSamhainGhoul (Jan 24, 2016)

Misfit Ghoul said:


> Spent more at Wal-Mart than any other place I think last year. They killed me with their tombstone bundles.


Really do need to pick some of their tombstones for my graveyard this year.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

come on somebodies got to have the link!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

The Walmart near me had their Halloween up. It's a scaled down, more grocery than a lot else, store because the neighborhood fought to keep it out of here to avoid their clientele reputation hanging around here lol. Nothing impressed me at all but maybe if you have a bigger store there might be more.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

love that they are selling those fire-ice lights, gotta get one for my cannibal cook house


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

mikieofthedead said:


> love that they are selling those fire-ice lights, gotta get one for my cannibal cook house
> 
> View attachment 318057
> 
> ...


The one you pictured is battery operated. Heads up...Don't know if they changed them but I bought one at Kmart a few years ago and they are motion activated. They turn on for a couple seconds and go off. My son rigged it to a constant on but it did die about halfway through Halloween night. I'd stick with the plug ins if it is still the same.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Cloe said:


> The one you pictured is battery operated. Heads up...Don't know if they changed them but I bought one at Kmart a few years ago and they are motion activated. They turn on for a couple seconds and go off. My son rigged it to a constant on but it did die about halfway through Halloween night. I'd stick with the plug ins if it is still the same.


I got 2 of this same one at Kmart last year, and although it is still battery operated, the ones I got you could turn on and they stay on-not motion activated (I used them as a fire effect in my front windows all night)...I really like the option of a battery operated version for some areas I don't need to run power to, and use the plug in type everywhere else


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone else not seeing the Jack Skellington inflatable in their Walmart stores? 
No store by me has him I also only seen 2 Slimers left.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

tzgirls123 said:


> I got 2 of this same one at Kmart last year, and although it is still battery operated, the ones I got you could turn on and they stay on-not motion activated (I used them as a fire effect in my front windows all night)...I really like the option of a battery operated version for some areas I don't need to run power to, and use the plug in type everywhere else


That is exactly why I picked mine up. I wanted to camouflage it in my fake logs to project on a silk flame in my fireplace. Thanks for the info I may just check them out now and buy another.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

pauly88 said:


> Anyone else not seeing the Jack Skellington inflatable in their Walmart stores?
> No store by me has him I also only seen 2 Slimers left.


My store has almost nothing, but they are also remodeling. 
I did see it at another store an hour away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wide mouth candy dishes at Walmart:









Scrubs:









Porch greeters- I LOVE the HK greeter but I worry about storing her after Halloween - she's huge!









Earrings:









Dog toys:









Vintage style sign:


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I got that Hello Kitty yesterday at Goodwill for $4. I love her. She is 28 inches tall


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

I should mention that theyve got horror shirts in the mens dept, along with Nightmare before christmas in womens. I got a Nightmare On Elm Street shirt for $7.50. Also some Walking Dead shirts and hoodies.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry I know this is ranting but I wonder if anyone else feels the same way! Walmart (at least in my area) has been seriously missing the mark oh, for as long as I can remember. Never anything good so I don't even bother going anymore.

Hey Walmart buyer (yeah I know you will be reading this) time to step up the Halloween game. I would suggest you visit a Target, Big Lots, hell even CVS or Walgreens this time of year. They are putting you to shame. 

In my opinion, either Walmart's buyers are seriously asleep at the wheel or they are so big they just don't care about Halloween.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Halloweena said:


> Sorry I know this is ranting but I wonder if anyone else feels the same way! Walmart (at least in my area) has been seriously missing the mark oh, for as long as I can remember. Never anything good so I don't even bother going anymore.
> 
> Hey Walmart buyer (yeah I know you will be reading this) time to step up the Halloween game. I would suggest you visit a Target, Big Lots, hell even CVS or Walgreens this time of year. They are putting you to shame.
> 
> In my opinion, either Walmart's buyers are seriously asleep at the wheel or they are so big they just don't care about Halloween.


My Walmart sucked this year as well. However, they are remodeling the store and The last time they remodeled during September Halloween sucked. 
I was able to talk with the buyer of Christmas last year. That was interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

What an awesome deal!!!



Greenewitch said:


> I got that Hello Kitty yesterday at Goodwill for $4. I love her. She is 28 inches tall


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Halloweena said:


> Sorry I know this is ranting but I wonder if anyone else feels the same way! Walmart (at least in my area) has been seriously missing the mark oh, for as long as I can remember. Never anything good so I don't even bother going anymore.
> 
> Hey Walmart buyer (yeah I know you will be reading this) time to step up the Halloween game. I would suggest you visit a Target, Big Lots, hell even CVS or Walgreens this time of year. They are putting you to shame.
> 
> In my opinion, either Walmart's buyers are seriously asleep at the wheel or they are so big they just don't care about Halloween.



We haven't even been to our area WM in about 3 weeks. All they had then was their Fall items out by the outdoor seasonal section. We're usually in no hurry to check Wal Mart anyway. It's typically just 3 aisles all junked up.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not typically a Walmart shopper (don't like their politics/business practices), but we do have one about 15 minutes away. My DH tends to stop there sometimes since it's on his way home from work. He went in to buy some car products the other day & came back home with a fog spitter. I haven't been in yet & he didn't say what else Halloween was out, but maybe I'll stop in tomorrow to check it out for myself. 

I think this guy came in a box - he's got a stand & is about waist-high on me from the ground up. We'll hook him up to one of our foggers & probably position him behind a tombstone so the fog will come out of his mouth. He was about $20, I think. 









I will probably touch him up with some paint & maybe even curl his hands using my new heat gun. The angle of his hand in the photo looks weird - they are small but not tiny like the photo suggests. 

Since I do stop in at least once during Halloween & once during Christmas to look at the decorations, I agree with the other member who said that they often have a good selection of men's Halloween t-shirts. I've gotten a couple for DH before since he likes to wear a Halloween t-shirt each day he sets up outside.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I think i will go tomorrow, i am looking for halloween themed pjs and can't find any online.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Our Walmart is quite terrible, mostly costumes, and a very small section of lighting and decor. Almost nothing to speak of :/


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

WickedChick said:


> I think i will go tomorrow, i am looking for halloween themed pjs and can't find any online.


They had a few in men's, One was zombie pants and another being skulls I think.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweena said:


> Sorry I know this is ranting but I wonder if anyone else feels the same way! Walmart (at least in my area) has been seriously missing the mark oh, for as long as I can remember. Never anything good so I don't even bother going anymore.
> 
> Hey Walmart buyer (yeah I know you will be reading this) time to step up the Halloween game. I would suggest you visit a Target, Big Lots, hell even CVS or Walgreens this time of year. They are putting you to shame.
> 
> In my opinion, either Walmart's buyers are seriously asleep at the wheel or they are so big they just don't care about Halloween.



I'm in total agreement with you. I probably started shopping for halloween at Walmart back in 2008-2009 shortly after joining here. Back then they had $20 foggers, Gemmy spirit balls, really nice tombstones and props. Each year it seemed to get less and less until they stopped carrying large props in my small local store, just mostly candy, costumes and decor items. Kmart puts them to shame these days!

This was my favorite prop I bought from Walmart back in 2009. Thanks to a heads up from this forum believe it got it for something like $30-35 during an online sale. 

















I remember it was shipped to the store and I picked it up there. First time I had ever done that. I like seeing props in person but it was a nice service they offered back then which Target didn't then and took them several years to do so.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I refuse to shop at Walmart most of the time but allow one visit a year to look at Halloween stuff. Haven't been yet but will probably go this week.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

mb24 said:


> Porch greeters- I LOVE the HK greeter but I worry about storing her after Halloween - she's huge!
> 
> View attachment 325161
> 
> ...


How much was the HK and vintage sign? I love that HK...even if she is huge lol...


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

got one of these last year, wasnt at the store this year but I found it online. 
I really like the way the light inside is cast on the interior.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Light-Up-Gargoyle-Halloween-Decoration/45032731


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been to 2 local Walmarts in the last week and there was a major difference in the amount and quality of Halloween items. One store had a massive halloween clothing section right in the front of the store. They had full-size skeletons for $29 and other great props, as well as a great section for non-food treats for under a dollar. The second one I went to most mostly candy and costumes with a very tiny endcap for props. I might got to a third on that is in my area to see what they have, but I really wish there wasn't so much variation. It wasn't like the stores were different sizes!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm in total agreement with you. I probably started shopping for halloween at Walmart back in 2008-2009 shortly after joining here. Back then they had $20 foggers, Gemmy spirit balls, really nice tombstones and props. Each year it seemed to get less and less until they stopped carrying large props in my small local store, just mostly candy, costumes and decor items. Kmart puts them to shame these days!
> 
> This was my favorite prop I bought from Walmart back in 2009. Thanks to a heads up from this forum believe it got it for something like $30-35 during an online sale.
> 
> ...


Wow, hard to believe that came from Walmart! Very nice!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm in total agreement with you. I probably started shopping for halloween at Walmart back in 2008-2009 shortly after joining here. Back then they had $20 foggers, Gemmy spirit balls, really nice tombstones and props. Each year it seemed to get less and less until they stopped carrying large props in my small local store, just mostly candy, costumes and decor items. Kmart puts them to shame these days!
> 
> This was my favorite prop I bought from Walmart back in 2009. Thanks to a heads up from this forum believe it got it for something like $30-35 during an online sale.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Only 19.99 for HK which is a steal in my opinion. I'm kinda upset about not getting her. The sign was 3.97


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm in total agreement with you. I probably started shopping for halloween at Walmart back in 2008-2009 shortly after joining here. Back then they had $20 foggers, Gemmy spirit balls, really nice tombstones and props. Each year it seemed to get less and less until they stopped carrying large props in my small local store, just mostly candy, costumes and decor items. Kmart puts them to shame these days!
> 
> This was my favorite prop I bought from Walmart back in 2009. Thanks to a heads up from this forum believe it got it for something like $30-35 during an online sale.
> 
> ...


Hey, I bought that same prop (must have been the same year) and I think it was around $29. Someone on this forum posted a heads up abut it. And I had mine shipped to my local store for free, too.

He was such a great bargain and I love him and use him every year. My son's middle school band has used him as part of their Halloween concert the past couple of years. Instead of holding his candy tray, he's holding drumsticks and playing a drum .


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Checked out Walmart yesterday. They had a lot of costumes & accessories, and lots of candy. They had a good amount of party supplies, and more "decor" than last year, I think (wreaths, signs, potion bottles, etc). But the "prop" section was really small - no full size skellies at all, and hardly anything, really. I already posted a photo on the previous page of the fog spitter ghoul my DH bought, and he was the only thing I saw that I liked also. 

I think it was last year that I got a plastic crow that squawks, eyes light up & wings flap - I was hoping for another one. Nothing like that there. Actually, they had a lot of tabletop things where you push a button - two were not at all my taste. No offense to anyone who does like them - I'm sure they have a fan base - but a toilet toy with a lid that pops up when you push the button, or a ghoul sitting on a toilet that passes gas when you push the button don't really say "Halloween" to me. 

They did have the eyeball doorbell, a good amount of tombstone styles (I bought one), and a couple of small hanging ghouls. I'm actually trying hard to remember what else was there, so that tells me I felt "meh" about it. They did have a large light selection. 

I bought a small pack of what is labeled "Invisible Tape Light". They had orange, purple or green. It is lights on a flexible "ribbon" that you can actually cut to size if you want. The box shows it on a tutu skirt costume or on a wreath. I wanted some lights for the skirt of my daughter's costume, so this could be good. It is very lightweight & was $4. I assume it has a small battery pack on it. 

I bought a Celtic-looking tombstone (I love anything in my graveyard that reminds me of Ireland), and I'll probably paint it up a bit. I also bought two sections of plastic fence that I'm just going to cut up and add to my driveway columns for detail, then a pack of stretchy eyeballs for a potion jar and a pack of pirate eye patches. 

I also bought 2 t-shirts for my DH at $5 each, and one long-sleeved shirt for myself at $10. If you are interested in shirts for men or for women, get in there quickly because the sizes at my store were really picked through already.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Checked out Walmart yesterday. They had a lot of costumes & accessories, and lots of candy. They had a good amount of party supplies, and more "decor" than last year, I think (wreaths, signs, potion bottles, etc). But the "prop" section was really small - no full size skellies at all, and hardly anything, really. I already posted a photo on the previous page of the fog spitter ghoul my DH bought, and he was the only thing I saw that I liked also.
> 
> I think it was last year that I got a plastic crow that squawks, eyes light up & wings flap - I was hoping for another one. Nothing like that there. Actually, they had a lot of tabletop things where you push a button - two were not at all my taste. No offense to anyone who does like them - I'm sure they have a fan base - but a toilet toy with a lid that pops up when you push the button, or a ghoul sitting on a toilet that passes gas when you push the button don't really say "Halloween" to me.
> 
> ...


I just popped in to see if there were any reviews on the tape lights! 

I want to tape them to the bottom of shelves on a witch's "cabinet" (in this case, a baker's rack or shelving unit, whichever I find first at Goodwill). I want to illuminate each shelf from above, if possible.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

mb24 said:


> Wide mouth candy dishes at Walmart:
> 
> View attachment 325145
> 
> ...


Wooohooo! I was so bummed to not find a big mouth cat at TJ Maxx, but I will get one at Walmart! Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone seen the hooded helmet masks at Walmart? If so, any pictures of what they have? Saw some, and thought of being a Sith Lord. If no pics, who makes them?


----------



## JDJD (Sep 27, 2005)

As a builder who isn't a big fan of the mass-marketed manufactured props - the construction is generally not robust nor weather-friendly - I have to admit Walmart is actually pretty good with the accessories. There's one five minutes away that I will pop into at least a couple of times per week.

Last year, I found these and bought one to see how it looked. In Canada, they retail for C$2.










It was really quite amazing. The flicker effect was the most realistic I'd ever seen. So, I went back a couple of days later and, to my disappointment, they were sold out. I visited another 2-3 Walmarts and they too were sold out.

So, yesterday, wanting to avoid last year's experience, I headed over to my local Walmart, found the lights, and bought 10.

If you haven't yet seen these babies in action, check out this video:





You really can't go wrong. Excellent value.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome hand soaps!!! I bought the skull! Love it for $2!


----------

